
Quibi Is the Anti-TikTok - HIP_HOP
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/09/quibi-vs-tiktok/
======
duiker101
I was just wondering why I was seeing mentions of this app everywhere all of a
sudden.

> Hollywood’s $1.75 billion-funded

That explains it.

